# Help: Lighttpd & Nagios, HTTP 403

## fitz

Hello everyone~ I'm just a newbie here, and gentoo and company  :Shocked: 

However, I've taken over a server running gentoo+lighttpd+nagios, and I can't get the index.php of nagios from browser

Here is the lighttpd access.log:

```

"GET / HTTP/1.1" 403 345 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.4) Gecko/20100727 Gentoo Firefox/3.6.4"

```

if I write a simple html file in the nagios server.document-root, I can get it. Plus, I can directly get serverdomain/cgi-bin/status.cgi. I've checked the file permissions but didn't find problems.

Here is the nagios.conf which is included in lighttpd.conf:

```
server.modules += ("mod_cgi")

server.modules += ("mod_auth")

server.modules += ("mod_alias")

$HTTP["host"] == "serverdomain"{

server.document-root = "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs"

#auth.backend = "htdigest"

#auth.backend.htdigest.userfile = "/apps/common/lighttpd-htdigest.user"

#auth.require += ( "/" =>

#      (

#       "method"  => "digest",

#       "realm"   => "monit",

#       "require" => "valid-user"

#      )

#      )

$HTTP["url"] =~ "^/cgi-bin/" {

   dir-listing.activate = "disable"

      cgi.assign = (

            ".pl"  => "/usr/bin/perl",

            ".cgi" => ""

              )

}

alias.url = (

"/cgi-bin" => "/usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/",

"/nagios/stylesheets" => "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs/stylesheets"

)

}

```

Work on gentoo just for a week and don't know where to check and look anymore.

thanks a lot for any suggestion!

----------

## msalerno

If you are getting a 403, I would look for some ACL issues.  With an apache config, I know you need to setup a user before you can reach the index page.  Check your cgi.cfg, also very that php is working.  Try to hit a phpinfo page.

Check /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/.htaccess although I don't believe lighthttp uses .htaccess.  Have not worked with it enough.

----------

